# Apache nur im Lan zu erreichen, nicht über Internet



## LearningCpp (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen Apache 2.0 auf einem Win2000 Rechner. Diesen Rechner werde ich im folgendem Text der Einfachheit halber  "Server" nennen. Ausserdem habe ich einen WinXP-Rechner, diesen werde ich "Laptop" nennen.

Zum Ausprobieren habe ich auf dem Rechner "Laptop" mit der Lokalen IP 10.65.39.5 einen Apache 2.0 + PHP5 installiert. Ich habe eine Index.php erstellt und deren Ordner als DocumentRoot im httpd.conf-File eingetragen. Im Lan unter http://localhost, bzw. http://10.65.39.5 wurde sofort die index.php angezeigt.

Da ich nun aber wollte, dass die Seite auch im Internet angezeigt werden kann, habe ich mich bei dyndns registriert. Ausserdem im Router Port 80 an 10.65.39.5 weitergeleitet.

Da ich selbst ja nicht über das Internet die Seite aufrufen kann, habe ich einen freund gebeten auf MeinName.dyndns.org zu gehen und zu testen ob es funktioniert.

Er sagte mir sofort den Inhalt der Seite index.php. 

Zunächst war ich erstmal froh, dass alles funktionierte, doch dann kam noch ein kleines Problem. Da der "Laptop" nicht immer da ist und somit auch nicht immer an sein kann, musste ich das ganze auf dem Computer "Server" installieren.

Also habe ich dort den Apache 2.0 installiert und Php auch. Im Router wird Port 80 jetzt absofort auch an 10.65.39.2 weitergleiten und nicht mehr an .5.

Wieder im Lan getestet: http://10.65.39.2 und es funktioniert. Wieder einen Freund angerufen und ihn gebeten, er solle mal MeinName.dyndns.org testen und es geht leider nicht.

Woran kann das liegen ? Ich hoffe ich habe genug Informationen gegeben.

Danke für eure Hilfe, Etienne.


----------



## Moritz123 (11. April 2005)

Welche IP trägst du denn bei Dyndns ein?


----------



## Sinac (11. April 2005)

Läuft eventuell ne Firewall oder so am Server?
Das Port-Forwarding nochmal überprüft? Eventuell ligt da der Fehler.
Und überprüf auch ob bei Dyndns die aktuelle IP eingetragen ist, das musst du ja nach jeder Einwahl aktualisieren.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2005)

LearningCpp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich selbst ja nicht über das Internet die Seite aufrufen kann


Hallo!
Doch, geht.
Man nehme Mozilla, legt sich dort eigens für seinen Server ein Benutzerprofil an
und trägt dort einen transparenten anonymen Proxy-Server ein.
So braucht man nicht ständig in den Internet-Optionen vom IE rumfummeln.
Zusätzlich kann man sich noch ein "scharfes" Benutzerprofil anlegen, für Seiten denen man nicht vertraut.
Nun kannst Du beim Start von Mozilla das jeweilige Profil auswählen.
Es gibt auch die Option "Extras/Profil wechseln", hierbei schliessen sich jedoch alle Mozilla-Fenster.
ABER..... man kann neben Mozilla zusätzlich auch Netscape installieren. Dieser verwendet die gleichen Profile wie Mozilla.
Du kannst aber nicht mit beiden Brosern das gleiche Profil zur gleichen Zeit nutzen, jedoch kannst Du gleichzeitig unterschiedliche Profile benutzen.

*Hintergrund:*
Ich habe auf meinem Server CGI-Scripte laufen in denen ich die externe IP bzw. sinnigerweise meine DynDNS Domain eintragen musste, damit diese von ausserhalb aufgerufen werden können.
Da ich die Scripte natürlich auch aufrufen will, musste ich halt einen weg finden und bin zu transparenten anonymen Proxys gekommen.

Nun aber zu der sicherlich wichtigsten Frage.
Wo bekommt man einen transparenten anonymen Proxy her?

*Antwort 1:* Ich würde mich zuerst bei meinem ISP informieren ob dieser einen hat.
(die sind, was die verfügbarkeit und geschwindigkeit angeht, zuverlässiger)

*Antwort 2:* Man sucht sich z.b. hier einen Proxy, dort steht aber leider nicht ob der Proxy transparent UND anonym ist, da hilft nur probieren.
(diese Proxys sind nicht alle immer verfügbar und die geschwindigkeit lässt auch oft zu wünschen übrig)

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: zu deinem andern Problem, da kann ich mich Sinac nur anschliessen. Auch solltest Du die Apache-Config nochmal überprüfen. Evtl. auch mal in die error_log schauen.


----------



## LearningCpp (11. April 2005)

Hi,

das Forwarding im Router habe ich überprüft. Die IP an Dyndns gibt das Tool (glaube es heißt DynDNS Updater) für mich weiter und das funktioniert auch wirklich.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Mozilla, ich benutze normalerweise Maxthon, das ist ein Browser mit sehr vielen Features (u.a. Tab Browsing, ...), der aber leider auf IE-Basis aufgebaut ist. Aber auf die Idee einen öffentlichen Proxy zunehmen kam ich noch garnicht ... Danke.

Danke für eure Hilfe, Grüße, Etienne.

EDIT: Es funktioniert ! Ich habe nun nochmals das Forwarding im Router überprüft und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine große Gruppe von Ports (u.a. auch die 80) an eine andere IP weitergeleitet wurde.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und auch nochmal für den Tipp mit Mozilla.

Ihr könnt wg. mir den Thread schließen.

Grüße, Etienne.


----------



## Moritz123 (11. April 2005)

Also als Update-Script kann ich DynSite nur empfehlen. Sehr hat sehr viele Funktionen und darüber habe ich auch die Aktualisierung meiner IP in meiner Datenbank realisiert, die aus der IP einen Link auf meiner HP auf meinen Rechner generiert.


----------

